# 2012 Chevy Cruze heater broken, car overheats...?



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If it is covered under the original power train warranty GM is responsible to fix it.

If the heater is working that poorly and it's overhearing, it definitely sounds like a low coolant issue. Check your reservoir or take it to your dealer for a recall top up.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

cmg5363 said:


> They replace the coolant apparently when they service it along with the oil.


That would be highly unusual, they would more likely top off (add coolant to fill) if needed, also they may have missed it if it was really low and only added to overflow tank.
Anyway, the sometimes warm, sometimes cold after warmup is typrical of being low on coolant and also results in overheating and should be addressed right away (as in don't drive it until at the very least coolant level is proper).

If there is a leak situation it may very well be water pump which is now a extended warranty item which should be covered if fixed by GM dealer.


----------

